
Microsoft to force Chrome default search to Bing using Office 365 installer - gre
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/22/21077280/microsoft-chrome-bing-extension-office-365-proplus-installer-default-search-engine
======
stovenator
Seriously? Is this even legal?

Antitrust has already ruled that companies aren't allowed to forcibly change
search settings, haven't they?

